# Jet JPM-13CS Planer Moulder.



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Thinking about picking ones of these up locally and using it as a dedicated moulder as we have a 15" planer in the shop already. Anyone have experience with this machine? Thoughts or comments?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think I would rather have a W&H, if I wand something modern.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think I would rather have a W&H, if I wand something modern.


Why? I used a Hussey in the past, it was a good machine...never used the Jet tho.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The wh would be easier to set up and I bet knives are easier to get and maybe cheaper?

I can't seem to find a picture of the cutter head in the jet, sounds like a small round, gibbed head.

I think I would like to have a WH just for doing curved mouldings.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Anything that tries to be something else;other than what it truly is, ........is lying to you.....





:no:

Better off with a shaper, for the once in a while calls for large profile moldings......Personally,...

Any custom made molding I have,...get outsourced.....,...

I thought about that years ago,...it's not worth it....honestly....

But,


This is just my point of view...



Just thinking from an application/$output=:blink:. point of view.....


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

My AWWM #1 16" buzz jnter has 2 gibs for each blade journal, you had an option to have knives made for moldings and profiling......

Adequate results...and a PITA to set up,.......from what I have read....

Fine if you repeat the material through the profile a few times......

But,.....Clock is ticking....

Time/projected costs on a project can leave you upside down and behind.....


What a "real" molder can do in few seconds, with exceptional results, is rather impressive.......and well worth sourcing out to a reputable milling company.



Clock = $ (+/-) depending on what direction you choose.....

The other problem.....single PH engineering,....why...:blink: it is geared towards outfits running single phase ...and who would that be...:blink:....they won't say that,...they all market this crap to the nines.........tin crap wrapped around Chinese wound armatures , developed hp ratings.........




Production WW machinery is "ALWAYS" 3ph.....I would be shocked to find single ph machinery in a professional production atmosphere...

I think what your seeing is a woman with a beautiful body,.Nice curves,..pretty face..........your lust is getting the better part of you,,,,,



Only problem is she is going take your wallet and leave you with nothing to show for it,,,,,,,,


Me and my assimilation....:laughing:



Ahhhhhh,

Well,...

Hey,...

I don't know squat about this machine in question, can't say much......

Just don't expect a lot out of single ph machinery,...especially the sardine caned sh!t that's coming from some ocean freight carrier....




B,


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Any of the Jet equipment will work fine for you.

Your outfit does not appear to be making hardwood mouldings for the next batch of Hyatt Regencies.

A few hours a day will be ok.

Like B asked why the planer instead of a shaper? Dual use?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Never really thought about a shaper...would a shaper make 5" wide crown molding?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> Never really thought about a shaper...would a shaper make 5" wide crown molding?


Yeah, if you have a 5-7hp, 1 1/4" spindle and a 4 roll feeder. That is not a cheap option. 

I can't make normal mouldings for anywhere close to what I get them for, from my millshop. 

The only time you can make money, and this is good money too, is short runs to match stuff on old houses, or any kind of arched or radius moulding. 

For those the W&H is really the best bet. 

They are not cheap used though.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Although, I am looking for a sash sticker, just for running window parts. I am also eyeballing an old square head, 4 head moulder that comes with a crap load of knives that would match almost any moulding on any old house. 

Having something like that for me, would almost be like printing money.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ohhh...


Come on D!!!!!
............

Let's be honest ......seriously......


How many times does that come into play..........:blink:

I would surmize that it's not that often.....


How much would you like to wager that - that machine would sit and collect dust ,more than it would be used........

Having a knive profiled to a custom molding entablature , you have that cost, then you have set up time./your clock.....then you have run time /your clock.........if something goes wrong..... /your clock......


See where I'm gong with this.......:blink:

If there are custom moldings in your town, chances are that It is repeated in the same neighborhood,......area....develeopment cooperation....

You have a 1 time expense for the knives, then just the run cost...

After that....."your knives"..........


If a customer doesn't want to pay what it costs to replicate existing, outdated molding....then so be it,,,,,,weather it's you milling the profiles or another company.....




I'll tell you this,....
Those outfits that do this for a living,,,,,,they have some incredable machinery......and the results are the proof of that. 

Shapper I can see, but this machine were discussing........


Take a Look at the Woodmaster combination rip saw, combination planner, combination molder,.......and I think there is a sander in there somewhere,,,,,,,,...:laughing:

This is basically what your in for TBF.......

Check it out..
.Take some aspirin....
..I wish the guy would just Shut his dam CAKEHOLE and get on it with it already.!!,!,!,!






Sorry but,....


JMPOV .....

Nothin personal.....

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I want an old moulder to make moulding to match old house moulding in my town, with a machine that would have been used to make it in the first place.

Matching newer stuff is easy, I can source almost all of that from two local places.

I have the need to replicate lots of exterior mouldings, those need to be a certain species and I can't get that anywhere close.

Just like me wanting to get a 14' long lathe, I have no immediate use, but I will make sure everyone withing a 50 mile radius knows that I have something that big and can turn big stuff.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

D,


I want everything you want....(only with ball bearings...)..:laughing:


But you have to draw the line,,,,,,,unfortunately......:


I would love to make molding, have the capabilities to do everything......


But there is a fine line to what is best....all around.....


But the question I'm throwing out here is....

is it worth it..$....:blink:



Will it get used to justify the costs and the realistate its taking up in your shop..........:blink:, ...
Although.
if you have a huge shop, I guess that doesn't come into play, but then again...I don't think .this machine wouldn't be in the shop to begin with,,,,,,

PS: ...I can't find Gary's part "B".......:blink: did something happen....:blink:



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The building is coming soon, I need to get all my toys gathered up first.

Plus, for what I pay for most of these things, it does not take very long for something to pay for itself. 

I don't want to need machines, when I am trying to cover another 1500 bucks a month, while supporting 5 people, including a full time college student.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Do you have room for one more......:blink:







B,...:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Do you have room for one more......:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will put you to work.:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll pass......:whistling





Thanks anyway.....:clap:





B,...:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Leo,
I read your reply,


All I'm saying is think about how many times a customer has asked you to make moldings.....and be honest.......:


I don't know about you, but we are not getting any younger,. And stuff like this....well,...it's something I don't want to deal with...never did...at least not making molding...cause I'm not actually making it,,,,the machine is,,,,:laughing:, All I am doing is feeding it,,,,,

What I have known to work for me,,,,,

You meet with the mill rep, give them your tracer......they get the wood, they have the knives ground to the profile, they run it,...call you when it's done.....


All you have to do is pick it up, or,...have them drop it off at your job , if they offer it......


Lots of variables...


It's putting it all together and finishing that I am concerned with, or most interested I should say,,..


Making it.......


I think we had a discussion about this in another thread that I read....and posted to......


Outsourcing,,,,,


Keeping your mouth shut ........


They don't care who made it,....IMPo all they care about is getting up and installed correctly, with the write finish,..........

I'm just looking at this from a dollars and "sense" point of view...


I realize one shoe does not fit all, and I am not saying that it's not worth getting a Shapper, or molder....


How would I know .....:blink:


It's just the aspirations and the mindset that there will be a big payoff by getting either a Shapper or a molder......

And I don't believe this is so,,,,,,,,but,...to many variables....

Me personally,,....

I would hate to have to stand there feeding a machine lumber ......utterly boring,,,,,,,,,I might as well apply to the tonawanda engin plant.....:laughing:


I got better things to do,...get my 9-1/2 fingers on a project and get creative.....


That's the fun part,....:clap:...to me...

JMPOV,.......



B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It's not worth it to me to have someone do a short/small order of custom molding. It costs to much and it takes to long.

And I know what goes on. You have to pay for the steel and the grinding, they get to keep the knife. Then you pay for the setup charge and then the per foot run. If you have enough footage you can get away without the setup charge.

Usually I have to make 1 or 2 rooms worth of molding, so 100-120 feet. That never enough to get rid of the $60 setup charge. So you need to add that into the per foot amount, that's another 50¢ a foot. The knife charge is usually about $130, there's a dollar a foot. So you are already at $1.50/ft and you haven't even paid for the molding yet.

For me I charge 75¢ per inch width up to 4" then 25¢ after that to run it, plus the wood charge with 15% on top of that. Minimum charge is $2/ft. If they think it's to much they can get it elsewhere. The best thing is I get to keep the knife.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
One shoe does not fit everyone.....I understand where your coming from,,,,,,,,,

But how often are making molding?..:blink:


B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

OK, I want 10 ft of molding from a knife I have.

Do I go to the molding shop, using my time to get there, explain what I want, leave. Wait for my turn to come up on the molder, have it made, get their call, go over there and get my molding. Now I have paid for a few trips, gas, my time, a setup fee and the price of the molding.

I could of had it done a week ago for the price of the wood and a half hour of my time.

Happens this way all the time. Enough for a cabinet or two. Or maybe a room of molding in an 18th century home.

For me it's worth it. For you maybe not. But for you to say that it is worth it for everybody to use a pro outfit molder to do their moldings is just crazy.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

PrestigeR&D said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$................
> 
> 
> You will NEVER..".be able do to as good a job as a milling Co,....
> ...


Don't know what you are babbling about Brian. I've charged $250 for a pc of curved molding 2' long. I get $3, $4, $10 a lineal foot for custom moldings. I am not charging $1.20LF for moldings. If I can't make money on it I won't do it. Again, just cause you can't make money at it doesn't mean I can't either.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

I think you also need to keep in mind the fact that in order to feed a 5/6 head molder like a wadkin, SCMI superset, Leadermac, or wienig, you also need additional equipment. A combination straight line/gang rip is a must to prep the stock, because you will be buying rough lumber to run through the machine, and a large 15-20HP dust collector is required for machines of this size.

I worked in a shop that invested in a Wienig Profimat 23 5 head, Mereen Johnson DC312 rip, Dusktek 20HP collector, and a Wienig profile grinder. All in, it was easily a 100k investment with installation and setup, and during the good times we definetly made money with it as lots of contractors came to the shop and let us produce the molding they needed in poplar, cherry, SYP, mahogany, etc. Years later when the market slowed down, the machine only ran 1-2 days per week, and it was no longer viable from a space/manpower perspective so the machine went up for sale, and they went back to using woodmasters for the occasional low volume run and outsourced the rest.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Just because the machine exists does NOT mean your going to be profitable,,,,,,,

Numbers do not lie,......people do,....


What a joke...


I realilze that what works for one does not work for all,....

But IMPO...is it worth it,....who cares if you can make a custom profile.....:blink: it better be those that are willing to pay for it....


Commercial molders are absolutely incredible,,,and I have the utmost respect for milling companies,,,and you pay to have things done efficiently with a extremely high quality finish,....


Hits errors and runs......

Time/$. ......be honest about that,.....


You can't do EVERYTHING!!!....








B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Brian. Stifle it.

I make money with my machine. End of story.

It doesn't matter how you calculate it. It is profitable for me.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Just expressing my oppinion .......




B,Free country ,....write,.....:blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I would have a WH shoved in the corner just for arched mouldings. There is good money to be made if it is not straight. My mill shop has 100's of profiles all run off and stacked and waiting. 
Longest wait for a custom knife and run is about 4 days. 
I also agree that stock prep for a WH is a time killer. All the mill shop has to do is run it through the Robinson resaw and then shove it in the moulders.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Just expressing my oppinion .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are expressing your "opinion" as if it were fact. The way you were "explaining" it to me I couldn't possibly make money making moldings with my machine.

And it's right, not write.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I would have a WH shoved in the corner just for arched mouldings. There is good money to be made if it is not straight. My mill shop has 100's of profiles all run off and stacked and waiting.
> Longest wait for a custom knife and run is about 4 days.
> I also agree that stock prep for a WH is a time killer. All the mill shop has to do is run it through the Robinson resaw and then shove it in the moulders.


If they are selling it for the lowest price they can and still make some profit them it works. I do it for a pretty hefty fee, if they don't like it I work for someone else.

Most of the moldings I make are for my own jobs.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> If they are selling it for the lowest price they can and still make some profit them it works. I do it for a pretty hefty fee, if they don't like it I work for someone else.
> 
> Most of the moldings I make are for my own jobs.


Mouldings are cheap in NE Indiana. 

You don't need much moulding for a kitchen, unless you are doing all the trim in the room. 

My mill shop has a ton of building/storage space, all vertical. When they have custom runs, they usually run off an extra 1000'. They know it will sell at some point.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Just being realistic about this.....,:blink:


You have to ask yourself one question,......
"which machinery produces $$$$$$"


Sorry guys,....,...but this molding premonition.,,it will Collect dust more so than it will be used to create capital...


Sorry,


JMPOV,...







B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I needed molding for the whole lower level of a 2000 SF home and I had it made. I ain't no dummy. But one room to do and I have the molding profile, I'll definitely make it. Just the drive time and wait time is killer. I can make it that day, finish up another job and install it the next day.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Just being realistic about this.....,:blink:
> 
> 
> You have to ask yourself one question,......
> ...


I'm not a molding manufacturer B,

It sits there when I don't use it and it flies when I do use it. I have 3 shapers too. They haven't been used much lately. But they've paid for themseves 10 times over, at least.

The only tools in my shop that get constant use are my jointer, planer, tablesaw, router and spray equipment. The rest are used as needed. Including the track saw that I paid a lot of money for. It probably has about 15 minutes of use on it, actual trigger pull time. But when I need it, it is there and it makes/saves me money. Eventually it will pay for itself.

That molder of mine has made me $70-80,000 over the 15 years I've used it. I made $15K on one house that needed a lot of custom molding.

I don't even have any standard profiles in my collection. No need, I can buy them cheap.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think the money would be better spent on something else, especially just doing built in's and trim upgrades. Stick to the same 10 profiles and just stock some in the shop. 

I bet there is something else that he could utilize even more. I vote for a larger band saw, or edge sander, I love my edge sander ( though I lust after a large Oakley).


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

A band saw for me would be a waste. I rarely have to do curved work. And what I do I can do with my bench band saw or jig saw.

Would I accept one as a gift or at a great price, suuure. I'd use it when I needed it. But it would be on wheels and put in my storage area until I needed it.

Heck, the Bosch chopsaw I got is the same way. It is stored in the non machining area until I need it. I have a chopsaw that I basically use as a radial arm saw for roughing. I do most of my crosscutting on the tablesaw with my sled. I do it because I know it's going to be dead nuts square and the fence is accurate to 5 thou. I use the Bosch chopsaw for angles and that's about it.

Edge sander, yep, got one of those. When I first got it I didn't use it that much. As time went on I found a lot of uses for it. But mostly for door edge sanding. It's just a Delta 6x108. It gets the job done and done well. I have a 90 degree sled for that too.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Lee,..

I Was never good with grammar.....

I do try to get it write.,,,,right,,,:blink:

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh


B,...:frustrated.......,:laughing:


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

This discussion is no different than if CNC's make sense, or a laminate press, etc. Its nice to have all the toys, as they certainly make life easier and make the work go faster, but the more machines you collect, the more overhead you have and hence the more work you need comming in the door to keep the machines going. If a machine ain't running, its not making you money.

Some guys will decide to run thier own mouldings and S4S, and outsource parts cutting to a local CNC shop. Other guys want to process sheet goods on their own CNC, and purchase all the moldings, and then outsource the finishing.

I was lucky enough at a young age to work in a shop that went from basicaly nothing to 10k sqft, 2k sq ft finishing shop, and millions in equipment. When I started it was me and 1 finisher working in a basement with a tent for finishing, we had a unisaw, a woodmaster 18, delta jointer, delta bandsaw, delta drill press, a shaper and a bunch of portable power tools. We produced great work that was sold for top dollar. 

Fast forward 4 years and we moved twice, now had much larger solid wood processing equipment, SCMI T130 shaper, US Concepts arch molder, SCMI 12" jointer, SCMI 24" bandsaw, Wienig Profimat, Altendorf Slider, Ritter Line boring machines, Ritter pocket hole system, whirlwind upcut saw with tigerstop, Brandt edgebander, edgesander, Kundig 48" inch dual wide belt sander, and a Komo CNC router. Could we make more stuff and make it faster?? Sure. Was the work better than when we were small?? Not much. And most importantly, was I happier?? And the surprising answer is No. There was a ton more stress, I had 6 guys working for me, 10 deadlines to worry about, a ton of logistics with material ordering and supply to worry about, etc.

So I think the point is you can make money with just about any machine as long as their is a market for what it produces and you commited to sell that product. What killed us in entering the CNC market was the owner thought the CNC was only going to be used to support the existing business, and didn't realize that in order to make financial sense to cover the payments on a 250k machine, he need to be out there selling the machines capabilities to other businesses to fill in the downtime where it was producing for us. Another mistake was definetly overbuying, we didn't need a 5x12 machine with dual spindles, a 10HP horizontal molding head, drill bank, 50HP vac, etc.

For me, becoming as big as we did really killed my passion for what I did. I entered the business loving woodworking, and after 4 years really needed to step away for a while.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Very well said Tccogs......

I was just giving my oppinion about this, if I upset some of you, I appologise. 


B,


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

To me, it comes down to thruput, and available workload volume. If you have enough work to do with someone else doing the molding, it doesn't make sense to do it yourself. I have flip flopped lately on this due to a huge upswing in volume. When times were slow, I was constntly figuring out ways to keep more work in our shop, to help cover overheads, & keep people busy. Now I farm out all I can to maximize thruput.

I bought a 5 head moulder a little over a year ago, along with 2 Weinig grinders. Eventually they will be up & running, but I don't know when. I already have a 60hp dip chain (staight line) gang rip, & 22" 10hp planer, so we don't have a problem with blanks.

For the money, I don't see how you can go wrong with the WH planer though. I've always wanted one!
Joe


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

You know,...

It would be cool to have a molder....

Honestly,...

However,.....

Why I said what I did was.......I get the impression that when they buy a molder...and I'll leave the chicom part out of this,.... , cause at this point,,,,it doesnt matter,,,,,but,...lets use the W&H as an example.....
Biased choice...I know .

Anyway ,....

What I see on this thread,......

There is this impression that they are going to be making molding and reaping all kinds of profit from it........

And the truth about that is exemplified in the posts above me....



For the amount of times that "custom molding profiles" comes into play......

I can design almost anything with what is out there and available ,,......Or,...pay someone to do this for me...as long as that contract gets signed,,,....whatever is going to work out the best.

JMPOV,.....


I can not speak for the rest of you but ,........it just is not so in my city.....

With a few exceptions.....

All I will say is, something I worked on....(to play it safe)...
.......talk about some serious money,..........

I'll let a little wind out here.......

It was over a 1/4 of a mill.....just in the secretary's room.....where talking a 15x22.5 area.......Just the renovation and installation of molding......

....you guys would be absolutely blown away...unbelievable,,,


Anyways,...

8.2 miles of molding totally, through out the entire house.......

EX:. (The gentleman i worked with on that),,,he has a molder,....W&H....


now why not make it yourself...write:blink:..do some of the math,........

It was absolutely insane how many different prifile projections that were needed to assemble the entire molding entablature........

And He made the write move by subbing the milling out to a professional outfit that had the proper setup........IMPO...

Milling, IMPO, is an entirely different animal to deal with, The risk is so high if you stick your neck out on hopes and dreams,,,,

I will tell you this,.....

Thank god we still have guys like Joe & Tccogs..:thumbsup:

Cause man,....

I really do appreciate what you guys do, no,...I sincerely mean that...:thumbup:


Thank you,...

And I mean no disrespect to those that have the shapers/molders.....

Honesty...



B,


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...and all I wanted was a review on the machine from those I trust the most on stuff like this....


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

The funny thing is, based on the example in B's last post, he agrees with Leo and everyone else. If there's more than 2 rooms of trim, it makes sense to send it to a mill and not produce it yourself.

I personally could see the benefit of having one on occasion and I was also curious of reviews from people that use them so I've been quietly following along.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I've done whole houses with my machine but usually it was a room at a time over a period of time. They love the profiles I have and can't be had at normal sources.

My most popular crown is a 4" ogee-ogee crown. Everyone and their mother carries a ogee-cove crown.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd go with a W&H if I were in the market for one. Couple reasons. One, any review I've ever read about them has always been pretty good. Two, they're made in USA. They've also been in business for 70+ years and unlike the others, you don't have to wonder if you'll be able to get parts if you need them or where their stuff is being made this year. I really dislike throw away tools. When I buy a new tool, it should be because I want to, not because I have to. 

For the thread hijack, I agree with Leo on everything he said. If we need hundreds of feet of molding or any stock molding he carries, we use the local millwork place right down the road. Any custom or nonstock item, we make as long as it's not hundreds of feet of it. Most stuff up to 6", we cut on the shaper and anything bigger, we cut on the CNC router. Having to rely on someone else for every piece of molding we need just isn't practical for the type of work we do. Having said that, any molding we make is always tied to some other project. No one comes to us to just make them 3' or 30,000' of molding. Our molding comes attached to a piece of furniture, a cabinet, or we're installing it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have people specifically come to me to just make a short length of custom molding. Not that often, but at least once a year.

The last one was 30' of a small 1 3/4" molding that no one carried, and it needed to be out of cedar. It was a short enough run I did it with 2 router setups.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I've done whole houses with my machine but usually it was a room at a time over a period of time. They love the profiles I have and can't be had at normal sources.
> 
> My most popular crown is a 4" ogee-ogee crown. Everyone and their mother carries a ogee-cove crown.


Leo, would you mind posting a picture of the crown you are describing? Do you make your moulding from S4S? 

Running your own trim can make sense depending on the situation. I trimmed a large custom home a few years back that was all Cherry. The home had many many radius windows in it. The millwork supplier subcontracted the radius work and they where pretty bad in they did not match the window radius, not even close. They made some of them three times. I believe there is a market for making radius moldings.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

TBFGhost said:


> ...and all I wanted was a review on the machine from those I trust the most on stuff like this....


I agree with the guys suggesting the W & H. You can't go wrong there.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Usually I make it out of 15/16 skip plane with a straight line rip. That way I can get a perfectly straight board. I have on occasion ordered stock in specific widths and thicknesses when doing larger runs of molding. That way the truck drops it off and I set up the molder bed and just start pushing molding.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Leo,
What kind of feed rate works best with the WH?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I feed most of my moldings pretty slow. That way sanding them is a breeze, I sand all my moldings.

Probably around 4-7 FPM The machine will do 19FPM with the variable feeder I have added to it.

I had one huge base that was way beyond the capacity of the W&H. It took 3 passes to do and I did it at about 1 FPM. I think it was something like 6 1/2" wide and had a depth of cut that was about an inch. The maximum depth of cut is suppose to be no more than 3/4". I actually ground some of the machine casting away so the cutter could spin without fear of hitting it. I don't think it could possibly have hit the casting before I ground it, but I wasn't taking the chance. I removed about 1/8" in certain areas.

The main problem/limit to the machine is the 2HP max rating.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Usually I make it out of 15/16 skip plane with a straight line rip. That way I can get a perfectly straight board. I have on occasion ordered stock in specific widths and thicknesses when doing larger runs of molding. That way the truck drops it off and I set up the molder bed and just start pushing molding.


I love that profile. I have seen similar profiles here and there and it really one-ups that stock ogee-cove.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Craftmark said:


> Leo, would you mind posting a picture of the crown you are describing? Do you make your moulding from S4S?
> 
> Running your own trim can make sense depending on the situation. I trimmed a large custom home a few years back that was all Cherry. The home had many many radius windows in it. The millwork supplier subcontracted the radius work and they where pretty bad in they did not match the window radius, not even close. They made some of them three times. I believe there is a market for making radius moldings.


Radius moldings definetly will get you a premium, and I think today the key to making them is CNC. The Komo we had in addition to a 20HP HSK 4 axis spindle had a 10 inch horizontal molding head that held standard corregated back knives that went in our five head profimat as well. The standard spindle would cut the blank perfectly to size and the molding head would do the profiling. Best part was the straights would match the arches perfectly, and the program to cut these was so simple you could make it in minutes on the spot. 

I typcally used to cut 1/4" MDF templates for the guys to take in the field to test before milling the final hardwood blank. Used to make a killing on azek arches as well for exterior use.

http://www.irsauctions.com/popups/b...1&letter=A&auc=BAHWGDWWV5Y00F7C7MG60EWXXHBWFV

You can see the molding head on the left side of the gantry. This CR onsrud video shows a similar concept, but this is using an aggregate head in the HSK spindle, which typically limits you to 4 inch wide profile.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTQPAlFdFsg

These days on my own, I use my woodmaster 18 to do short runs and arches, but in all honestly if I had to buy new. I would go W+H. The W+H machine is mean to use 2 knives, where the woodmaster doesn't have any knife alignment when using the planer head (Accessory head can, but its limited in size and is a PITA to swap), so you use a single knife, which requires a much slow feed speed to achieve the required cuts per inch.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Boom.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No Boom. That's a 1812 Shop Fox.

More like very loud pop.


----------

